
John Mcafee Promises to Decrypt the San Bernardino phone - lalmachado
http://www.businessinsider.com/john-mcafee-ill-decrypt-san-bernardino-phone-for-free-2016-2
======
o_nate
"Social engineering"? Does he realize the guy whose phone it was is dead?

~~~
thinkling
I'd be very curious to hear theories on how social engineering would apply
here. The only path I've thought of is to target Apple employees for info on
the firmware/iOS update process and/or get someone to sign your update with
Apple's private key.

~~~
Fice
And Apple will probably be all right with this, they may even cooperate
secretly.

------
xyzzy4
He could probably murder an Apple employee or two until it's done.

